# Juwelenschneider



## Fenriswolf82 (28. Mai 2008)

hallo aoc-mitzocker
ich habe gestern den beruf juwelenschneider erlernt da dieser beruf in unserer gilde noch nicht richtig besetzt war.. hat jemand dort schon erfahrung? wie skillt man den beruf? muss man sich mat´s von nem npc holen und dann zusammen mit gefundenen steinen schleifen? hab da noch keinen plan von und hoffe das mir da jemand helfen kann..


----------



## stevo753 (29. Mai 2008)

hab auch juwe erlernt und weiss bisher nix genaueres bisher, ausser das du von nsc steine erhälst, mit glück ist mal was dabei. verstehe aber die anfangsquest des juwelier nicht so wirklich, hab blaue steine hergestellt aber die zählen auch nicht als anfängersteine.


----------



## z0r.de (3. Juni 2008)

stevo753 schrieb:


> hab auch juwe erlernt und weiss bisher nix genaueres bisher, ausser das du von nsc steine erhälst, mit glück ist mal was dabei. verstehe aber die anfangsquest des juwelier nicht so wirklich, hab blaue steine hergestellt aber die zählen auch nicht als anfängersteine.


Selbiges Problem hab ich auch. Ich soll 3 Anfängersteine herstellen, hab aber keine Ahnung welche das genau sein sollen von den ~20, die ich kann... Vielleicht is der Kram auch nur verbuggt. 
Falls jemand ne Lösung hat, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. Juni 2008)

also das ganze funktioniert so:

- man darf nur fehlerfreie steine schneiden. dann hat man 100% update chance
- man darf immer nur 1 novice gemcutter set im inventar haben. dies muss auch direkt vor dem ausloggen gekauft sein


also:

1. einloggen
2. 1 novice gemcutter set kaufen
3. ausloggen
4. einloggen
5. sofort einen fehlerfreien stein schneiden. es ist dabei egal ob man denselben stein mehrfach schneidet (natuerlich immer nach einloggen / ausloggen)
6. 1 novice gemcutter set kaufen
7. ausloggen
8. ..... 


funktioniert mit 100% erfolgsgarantie

als zusatz.. hab es mit allen steinen probiert. müssen nicht unbedingt die fehlerfreien sein. hat bei mir mit allen geklappt.


----------



## z0r.de (3. Juni 2008)

Funktioniert tatsächlich. 1000 Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (7. Juni 2008)

Hat einer von euch juwelieren steine für +fatality gesehen?


----------



## Unterhosenwichtel (7. Juni 2008)

Jo hab schon n paar gemacht weis aber die Namen nichmehr!


Zwei hab ich bisher gemacht : +2% Fatality 
                                            +3% Fatality


----------



## stevo753 (10. Juni 2008)

ist nochn bissl blöd gemacht, die steine zeigen einem nicht an was sie bewirken -.- und alle ausprobieren nervt teils


----------



## thestonedyankee (24. Juni 2008)

ich denk mir mal das werden sie auch nie machen, das sie bevor sie geschliffen sind anzeigen was sie machen!
Denn ich hab gestern 2mal den gleichen geschliffen und beide mal ist ein Stein mit anderer Eigenschaft rausgekommen!
Habs dann noch mit ein paar anderen Steinen die ich doppelt hatte auch probiert und wieder das selbe Spiel, nur einmal hatte ich 2 identische Steine!


----------



## RED DEVIL (1. Juli 2008)

Ist ja Idiotisch das System..Einloggen/Ausloggen,da brauch ich mich nicht wundern das bei mir erst ein Anfängerstein hergestellt ist.Hab mir das ganze Inventar mit Steinen zugemüllt die man nichtmal beim Händler verticken kann(AH geht nix weg),geschweige denn in Waffen sockeln kann weil die Klamotten für die Waffen zu hoch sind.Was mach ich jetzt mit dem Crap...löschen.
Hoffe ja dass das mal etwas vereinfacht wird und verständlicher.Zumindest erscheint mir der Beruf des Waffenschmiedes etwas zugänglicher zu sein.


----------



## Zaubermulch (2. Juli 2008)

ist es denn IMMER NOCH so, dass man ausloggen muss bevor man einen neuen stein "schneidet"?
ich wollte heute nämlich auch mal die 2. questreihe angehen....mein inv ist auch voll, was würde ich für einen juwelenbeutel geben ^^

Asmondina


----------



## [DM]Zottel (3. Juli 2008)

Es ist immer noch so, aber ich kann leider die 100% Erfolgsgarantie nicht bestätigten

Ich habe das mit dem Ein + Ausloggen gemacht.

3 Blaue Steine = 2 mal Questfortschritt, der dritte ging nicht.
dann hab ich gedacht, machen wir die normalen Steine. 4 geschliffen, auch kein Questfortschritt. Wie gesagt - trotz ein und ausloggen.


----------



## Zaubermulch (3. Juli 2008)

also "ich habe fertig"^^

natürlich musste ich auch so um die 8 steine (flawless und uncut....war irgendwie egal) schneiden, immer mit ausloggen, aber da ich steine wie kiesel am strand habe.....funcom schick juwelentaschen..... ist das kein problem gewesen..... nun harre ich auf lvl 60  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asmondina


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn du mal im AoC Forum liest wirst du merken dass jeder Yuwelenschleifer ca. 1-2 Bank Twinks hat um die Steine zu lagern bzw. zu verkaufen. Die meisten machen sogar gleich ne Gilde mit dem Banktwink um nochmal mehr Platz zu haben.

Wenn du jetzt noch mit Alchi kombinierst wirst du wohl nur noch am Bankchars umloggen sein....


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. August 2008)

so sieht es nun bei mir aus.. habe alchi und schleifer ^^ 
schlechte kombi muss ich sagen..
habe 1 twink für alchi-mat´s 
1 twink für fertige alchi-sachen
1 twink für rohe steine
1 twink für geschliffene steine
1 twink für geschliffene steine + diverses
1 main level 80
1 twink level 60+
1 twink level 35+
brauche mehr ablagemöglichkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischeropoulos (2. September 2008)

Das geht viel einfacher, man muss nicht ständig ausloggen und einloggen. Geht einfach in eine neue Zone, zum Beispiel von Portain nach Zelata, schleift Euren Stein, dann wieder zurück nach Portain, schleift Euren zweiten Stein und wieder zurück nach Zelata und macht den dritten und letzten Stein, das wars und es geht wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (2. September 2008)

Hamm-er schrieb:


> Das geht viel einfacher, man muss nicht ständig ausloggen und einloggen. Geht einfach in eine neue Zone, zum Beispiel von Portain nach Zelata, schleift Euren Stein, dann wieder zurück nach Portain, schleift Euren zweiten Stein und wieder zurück nach Zelata und macht den dritten und letzten Stein, das wars und es geht wesentlich schneller.



kommt drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn aoc mal wieder seine tage hat stürzt der client bei jedem 2ten zonenwechsel komplett ab und da bin ich mit 30 sek ausloggen besser dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn alles rund läuft ne gute idee


----------

